# Photo Contest; Win Photo Edits!



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

_*.:Rules:.*_
❖ Pictures *MUST* be *YOURS*
❖ You can only enter one picture per category
*not many rules so please follow them

_*.:Categories:.*_
❖ Best Mare
❖ Best Gelding
❖ Best Stallion
(babies are too difficult to judge haha)

❖ Best Barrel Turn 
❖ Best Pole Bending
❖ Best Obstacle Course (funny pics only)
❖ Best Jumping
❖ Best Dressage
❖ Best Cross Country

❖ Best Bond
❖ Best Friends (only horses)
❖ Best Horse Scenery

*.:What You Win:.*
I don't have much to offer but you can get the photos you entered edited by me if you win. I'm judging so please don't vote for other people, just say oh cute horse! LOL. 
Examples of my editing are bellow I have better ones that I'll try and remember to upload tonight.



















*Contest will end November 1st OR when there are 10 entries, but only if its past November 1st.*​


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like this idea 

Here's my entries:
❖ Best Mare








Saffron - 2.5 year old QH-cross filly, first time in her western saddle.

❖ Best Gelding








Max - a 16hh Belgian Gelding aged approx. 10 years old.

❖ Best Bond 








These are our trail horses coming back from a ride after we dropped off the riders on a wagon ride. People often state on trail rides why we feel confident putting beginners on our horses... and this is why. Notice not a horse is out of line and they are all perfectly behaved. We have formed a relationship based on training and a certain amount of trust that none of these guys will purposefully attempt to put any of our riders in harms way.

❖ Best Friends (only horses)








Hondo (the paint) and Ben in a mutual grooming session.

❖ Best Horse Scenery








Smoky and Bandit in front of the train yard in the middle of town.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun! But I'm not sure what you mean by "Horse Scenery?"

❖ Best Mare 
Gypsy:










❖ Best Gelding










❖ Best Bond










❖ Best Friends (only horses)
I used to have a picture of them standing in a stall together sticking their heads out while it was snowing but I can't find it... Oh well. Anyways, I chose this picture because it was the best I could find lol.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

For some reason the pictures aren't showing up (..?) so just post the link to the picture, please.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

My pictures? All the pictures are showing up just fine on my end. I'll post links later though if that's what you want.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Best bond - Chucky and I when Chucky wasn't feeling very well









Best mare - Pennellipi









Best friends - banjo and chucky 









Best horse scenery (Im assuming by that you mean best scenery with a horse in it?) Our view from their paddock.









Best gelding - my silly Chucky


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Best Mare








Best Gelding 








Best Stallion








Best bond


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh found two more  
Best friends 








Horse Scenery


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

❖ Best Mare
http://oi41.tinypic.com/2ywtms4.jpg


❖ Best Gelding
http://hphotos-iad1.fbcdn.net/hphot...65756705_100001376606534_515762_3423178_n.jpg


❖ Best Bond
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...96032922_1335826698_31917747_1202008931_n.jpg


❖ Best Horse Scenery
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...610033272_1335826698_31917797_321661181_n.jpg


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah because none of the pictures are showing up for some reason. :/


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh they're showing now!


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mare:


----------



## BarrelRacer154 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Best Barrel Turn : Mistyy*

http://C:\Users\Aarons\Pictures\3 B...1871_100000596555245_1089302_2121878871_n.jpg


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

❖ Best Mare: Roxy

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252132_249029101783084_100000279891387_1007257_6381671_n.jpg

❖ Best Gelding: Manly

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250228_219913894694605_100000279891387_885258_4628314_n.jpg

❖ Best Stallion: Dana Valenti

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/30674_130099943676001_100000279891387_266502_4631662_n.jpg

❖ Best Barrel Turn 

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/15543_103410016344994_100000279891387_89550_4078031_n.jpg

❖ Best Pole Bending

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/72218_166802696672392_100000279891387_479157_2719005_n.jpg

❖ Best Jumping

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/15027_111722898847039_100000279891387_193349_6675515_n.jpg

❖ Best Dressage: Manly

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/247653_219913941361267_100000279891387_885261_5866872_n.jpg

❖ Best Cross Country: Manly

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281536_249028355116492_100000279891387_1007247_3095087_n.jpg

❖ Best Bond

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/282608_246222772063717_100000279891387_994006_7134244_n.jpg

❖ Best Friends (only horses)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31204_120056104680385_100000279891387_223545_170053_n.jpg


❖ Best Horse Scenery: Wild Horse

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0024_100000279891387_1177763_1595472266_n.jpg


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

My entry for mare is already up there.
Gelding:









Best Friends:









Horse Scenery:


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Best mare, Tuffy:









Best gelding, Sage:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Best stallion, Phoenix:


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been able to get on in the past few days, my computer chose to die so I haven't been able to get online. 

The contest is over, but SarahAnn your photos count.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

*just so everyone gets a photo edit on a few of them I did ties

Winner of Best Bond: BillyRox









Winner of Best Stallion: BillyRox
Winners of Best Friends: TwilightArabians & HappyGoose123
Winners of Best Gelding: RandomRider92 & SarahAnn
Winners of Best Mare: BillyRox & LexiJumper
Winners of Best Scenery: RandomRider92 & PerchiesKisses


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks  Do you like post pics for you to edit?


----------



## MaxAndFroggy (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres links..


best mare (bay) 
025.jpg picture by AlyshaLynne - Photobucket

Best gelding
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

best dressage
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Best jumping
FRgggjpg.png picture by AlyshaLynne - Photobucket

Best bond
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Best secenery
IMG_0615.jpg picture by AlyshaLynne - Photobucket

Best friends( horses only)

Facebook


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

randomrider92 said:


> Thanks  Do you like post pics for you to edit?


No problem.  No I use the picture that you entered into the contest.



MaxAndFroggy said:


> Heres links..
> 
> 
> best mare (bay)
> ...


If you had read on the first post you'd have realized that the contest ended November 7th.


----------

